# Prices on 1486



## smooth89 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, I was wondering what you suggest would be a reasonable offer for an IH 1486. I beleive it is a 78', 2wd, 2700 original hours, 70%rubber all around and in pretty good shape overall. I beleive the local John Deere dealership where it is at is asking about $15,900 for it. Would $13, 800 or somewhere in that ball park be reasonable. My friend who just turned his grandparents small beef farm into a dairy farm is looking to purchase it so any money he can save is helpful.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Try looking on IRON Search for comparable models and pricing. It should give you an idea of what they are selling for around the country. If it only has 2700 hours, then its going to be worth a lot more than most as long as the rest of it is in good shape. Used equipment has been going up in price in the last few years because the farmers are buying used rather than new, and because tractors of that vintage are starting to become collectors pieces, and collectors tend to pay astronomical sums for those older tractors, driving up the price for everyone.


----------



## smooth89 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, thank you for the information. I agree with what you have to say as I have heard similar things from others as well. Thanks again.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm running into the problem of collectors with my 766 right now. I wanted to put it back to an open station tractor, but the junkyards want over $500 for the pair of bare fenders, plus $100 a pop for the brackets to mount them. I found two Hiniker cabs like the one on my tractor for $500 each. I can buy one of them, strip it of the parts I need, and then sell the rest and come out about even. Collectors don't seem to want the aftermarket cabs, so they are pretty cheap.


----------



## smooth89 (Jan 2, 2012)

Really...that sure is pricey. Good old Hiniker..we have one of their cabs on a 966 back at home. Actually, we are putting that tractor up for sale along with the 3388 2+2. I will actually miss those two tractors when they are gone.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Those 2+2's are goofy looking but the folks I know who had them love them. They fit their niche perfectly. I'd love a 966, but funds are a bit low after buying this one. I was looking at a 966 at the local implement dealer, but someone snatched it up before I could get it. Then I saw they had this 766 that was in pretty good shape mechanically, so I bought that instead. Your 966 is the same as a 1066 minus the turbo.


----------



## smooth89 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup...we have a 1066 too...but the 966 is a black stripe model. It actually only has 3,200 original hours on it too. Yeah, those 2+2 's are interesting tractors. They have sure gotten us out of a lot of sticky situations too. The big tractor on the farm is a 3588 2+2. That one is used for most of the field work and believe it or not chopping.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Ah, the black stripe models can be worth a bit to collectors due to the limited production run of them in 1976. My 1066 is a black stripe.

The 2+2's main advantage is that the front and rear tires follow the same path, even when turning, making them ideal row-crop tractors. With the main and auxiliary fuel tanks, they could hold something like 190 gallons of fuel, which was astronomical at the time. They were a bit ahead of their time, but they sure did a good job for their niche.


----------



## smooth89 (Jan 2, 2012)

A 1066 blackstripe huh, never seen one of those before. And yes, the old anteaters are unique tractors. I personally think it would be cool to operate one of the late models like the 6488 (i believe this was a late 2+2 model) or 7488. And that 1486 ended up being a flop. My friend drove it down to his farm from the dealer and used it for a day. The next day the transmission wouldn't shift at all. Thus, he didn't purchase the tractor.


----------

